# Atlanta, GA



## truephotoga (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else in the Atlanta area?


----------



## cnutco (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm about an hour away... NE GA


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

Waves! Ooh oooh over here!


----------



## TMuhammad (Nov 9, 2011)

I live near and around Atlanta, Well...Decatur Actually. Just starting out.

Flickr: Mr. Khaliq's Photostream


----------



## truephotoga (Nov 18, 2011)

If there is not already a club or "meetup", would that be something yall would be interested in?  I'm still fairly new also and actually in the Stone Mountain area.


----------



## apples (Mar 21, 2012)

resurrecting this because i rep the A.


----------

